

Decompiling Android Apps to compare their sources with the public repositories - tokenizerrr
http://minichan.org/topic/33785

======
onaclov2000
Good way to compare source for an open source app vs what is provided (see if
they're being sneaky ;) ) I didn't try it, but I can see the potential use.

------
fragmede
That's surprisingly easier than I thought it would be! Kudos for the idea of
compiling then disassembling from source.

